# Wie Temperatur schrittweise regeln / wie 0-10V Ausgang für Mischer realisieren?



## Nachbar (28 März 2008)

Möchte gerne unsere Elektro-Zentralheizung über die Logo steuern.

Die originale Steuerung (Stiebel Eltron EAC / HRG4) spinnt und regelt nicht mehr richtig die Aufladung der Speicher.
Die Sachen zu ersetzen is zu teuer und die Logo habe ich da bzw son Modul is billiger.

Hab mir das mit der Temp-Regelung der Speicher so vorgestellt:
 je wärmer es draußen wird, dann wird die max-temp des Speichers runter gesetzt.
 z.B. draußen sind es so 10-11° Grad (und drunter), dann soll die Speichertemp max 90° haben.
 steigt die Temp draußen auf so 15° soll die Speichertemp auf max 70° gehen.
 bei 18° und mehr Aufladung aus oder evtl noch eine Stufe (...50°) runter.
Wie könnte man sowas realisieren?

Dann hab ich ne Frage zum analogen Ausgangsmodul AM2 AQ.
Wie kann ich damit einen Stellmotor (0-10V) für einen Mischer ansteuern?
Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 März 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> Möchte gerne unsere Elektro-Zentralheizung über die Logo steuern.
> 
> Die originale Steuerung (Stiebel Eltron EAC / HRG4) spinnt und regelt nicht mehr richtig die Aufladung der Speicher.
> Die Sachen zu ersetzen is zu teuer und die Logo habe ich da bzw son Modul is billiger.
> ...


 
Was willst du wissen, ob dies möglich ist, oder wie so etwas ausprogrammiert werden kann?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Nachbar (29 März 2008)

Ja, erstmal ob es sich realisieren läßt? Und wenn ja, wie wird es programmiert.
Benötige kein komplettes Programm, Teile die ich bei mir einbinden kann gehen auch.

Habe mit dem analogen Bereich der Logo noch nicht soviel gemacht, mal PT100-Fühler angeklemmt und die Daten mit Schwellwertschalter verarbeitet.
Aber mit den anderen Bausteinen hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen.

Was die schrittweise Temp-Regelung angeht, da habe ich mal angefangen mit diesem MUX-Baustein zu probieren....


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2008)

hallo,
bei deiner logosoft comfort ist ein beispielprogramm in der hilfe für eine witterungsgeführte heizung, oder hier:http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/02Applications/index.html


----------



## Nachbar (29 März 2008)

Danke, das war bei mir nicht zu finden.

Jetzt muß ich nur mal sehen, wie ich es bei mir einbinde bzw wie ich es umändern muß, damit ich die max Speichertemperatur schrittweise nach unten/oben stellen kann wenn es außen wärmer/kälter wird.

Der Vorlauf regelt sich bei mir über den Fühler im Wozi.

Achja, jemand Idee wegen den 0-10V Modul?


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2008)

hallo,
also die regelung ist gleitend, du must nur die steilheit festlegen.
den mischer kannst du über den pid regler ansteuern fals du die aktuelle logo hast, über verweis kannst du den sollwert auch dynamisch vorgeben, aber mischer, elektrospeicheröfen


----------



## Nachbar (29 März 2008)

Kein Elektrospeicherofen...

Habe eine Elektro-Zentralspeicherheizung, das ist eigentlich nichts anderes wie eine Heizung mit Öl, Gas, etc. nur das das Heizungswasser über Strom erwärmt wird.
Habe einen normalen Heizungskreislauf mit normalen Heizkörpern.
Die Raumtemp. wird im Wozi gemessen, verglichen mit der Vorlauftemp und der gewollten Temp. und der Mischer stellt dann halt die Durchflußmenge ein.

Das mit der Regelung des Beispiels ist soweit klar.
Allerdings wird da ja nur immer der Ausgang "on/off" geschaltet.
Ich hätte ja gern, wenn es draußenn wärmer wird, daß die Temp des Speichers nicht mehr so hoch geht.

Draußen | Speicher
>17° | keine Aufladung
>13° | max 50°
>10° | max 75°
<10° | max 90°

... das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel.
Diese Funktion soll halt die Logo (hab die 0BA5) übernehmen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2008)

hallo,
sehr ungewöhnlich, zu der heizung: du erwärmst das wasser, mit einer elektroheizung? da ist das mit dem on/off doch ok 90° als vorlauf geht eh nicht, max ist 70°, das wird dir jeder heizungsfritze sagen.


----------



## Nachbar (29 März 2008)

Evtl hilft dir das etwas weiter.

90° sind schon i.O. ....Grund dafür ist, meine Heizung kann nicht sobald die Vorlauftemp zu niedrig ist sofort nachheizen.
Bekomme von meinem Stromanbieter erst eine Freigabe (12h - 16h /22h - 06h).
Und wenn es z.B. draußen halt sehr kalt ist, wird halt viel Wärme benötigt, damit die Vorlauftemp nicht zu sehr abfällt ist die hohe Temp nötig.

Grund für die angedachte schrittweise Temp-Regelung ist halt, wenn es draußen z.B. 17° sind brauche ich ja nicht mehr diese hohe Temp im Speicher..... 
Im Sommer wird ja so das Wasser auf 90° erhitzt, und das muß ja nicht sein??

Is nicht ganz so einfach zu verstehen, sone Heizung kannte ich bis zum Hauskauf auch nicht.
Aber ich denke man kann es jetzt verstehen?


----------



## himbeergeist (29 März 2008)

Hallo,

eine interessante Sache das Ganze. Was willst Du mit dem 0-10V Signal regeln? Die Leistung der Elektroheizung? Wenn ja, wieviel Leistung hat diese denn?

Herzliche Grüße
Frank


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2008)

hallo,
@ himbeergeist: lesen


----------



## Nachbar (29 März 2008)

Nein, den Mischer möchte ich damit steuern, der ja die Vorlauftemp zu den Heizkörpern vorgibt.


----------



## nade (29 März 2008)

Also zum Laden der Heizung müßtest du wissen wie hoch der Speicher geladen werden muß. Zum Mischer, den kannst du dann als Magnetventil sehen, der nur Auf/Zu kennt. Also mit Pulsweitenmodulation den Vorlauf erst "freigibt" wenn die Temperatur zu weit gesunken ist, oder halt die Pumpe erst dann anläuft...
Oder aber du würdest neben dem Digitalausgang noch einen Analogeingang zusätzlich brauchen, um einen Poti mit auszuwerten. Also 50°C= 300 Ohm 90°C= 766 Ohm.. zum Beispiel. Oder wie soll die Rückmeldung sonst kommen, wenn kein Wasserfluss vorhanden ist, also auch nicht ein Vorlauffühler die Momentanige Temperatur messen kann?
BZW "doppelt" geführte Regelstrecke....


----------



## GLT (29 März 2008)

Es sind 2 Regelungen durchzuführen; einmal die Speicherheizung und einmal der Heizkreisvorlauf. D.h. Du brauchst Aussentemperatur, Speichertemperatur und aktuelle Heizkreis-Vorlauftemperatur.

Die beiden "Heizkurven" kannst Du über Analogverstärker bilden, die Speicherheizung bekommt ihren Schaltbefehl über einen Analogkomperator und die Vorlauftemperatur wird mittels PI-Regler geregelt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2008)

hallo,
genauso wie glt es schreibt, das on/off passt für den speicher, den mischer gleitend, 2 x pid, das ganze ist eh nur speckulatius, denn wer weiss wie der nächste tag wird unter umständen kannst du noch die beiden aufheitzzeiten mit einbauen, tagsüber fährtst du die eine kurve zum aufheizen des speichers und nachts ne andere, oder nimmst jeden tag um 12.00 die temperatur, und die gibt für 24h den wert vor.


----------



## Nachbar (30 März 2008)

Hab mal auf die Schnelle nen Schema wie ich es mir vorstelle aufgezeichnet.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2008)

hallo,
wie wird der speicher angesteuert sind da mehrere heizstäbe verknudellt und je nach leistungsstufe zuschaltbar sind am besten kommst mal irgendwann in den chat, am besten um 19.00-20.00 uhr das sind hier zuviele ungereimtheiten. und man muss dir nicht alles aus der nase ziehen.


----------



## GLT (30 März 2008)

Hast Du die LogoSoft? Wenn nicht, gibt es auch als Demo (mit Testfunktion) 

Dann kann man anhand einer "realen" Programmierung diskutieren.

Da Du nur in Zeitfenstern aufladen darfst, müsste eine Zeitschaltuhr in die Aufheizfreigabe oder falls per Rundsteuergerät eben ein entsprechendes Eingangssignal.

Wie wird eingentlich dein Brauchwarmwasser aufbereitet?
Separter Boiler oder ebenfalls über deinen Speicher?
Wenn übern Speicher kannste eine Speichertemperaturverschiebung im Grunde knicken.

Aus energetischer Sicht ist so ein System m.E. ohnehin nicht ideal, geheizt wird nicht per Primärenergie, hohe Puffertemperaturen (und vermutlich Mengen), unnötige Tauscher- u. Speicherverluste, Referenzraum statt Verbrauchsführung,....


----------



## Nachbar (30 März 2008)

Naja, das die Heizung nicht das Modernste ist, weiß ich, war aber nun mal im Haus halt drin.
Ne komplette neue Anlage ist zu teuer.
Was kommt ist ein Wassergeführter Ofen, als Unterstützung.
Der wird auch nur gekauft, weil im Wozi schon eine kleiner Ofen drin ist.

Da die originale Steuerung der E-Heizung nicht mehr i.O. ist möchte ich sie gern durch die Logo ersetzen, auch aus Kostengründen, denn das neue Regelgerät ist sehr teuer.
Logo billiger, bzw ich habe eine 0BA5, 1 oder 2 I/O Module, 1x PT100 (2. kommt noch) und 1 AM2 AQ-Modul.

Die Demo-Software zieh ich mal mal, hab bisher nur an der Arbeit mit der Software probiert.

Habe leider nicht viele Unterlagen von der Heizung, auch noch nicht soviel Zeit gehabt, alles genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen, Prinzip hab ich aber verstanden.
Hab mal was angehangen...

Ich bekomme vom Stromanbieter ein Signal, eine Freigabe wo ich dann den Strom nutzen kann.
Eigentlich ist das EAC (auf Bild unten links) "aktiv", heißt, wenn es draußen wärmer wird, dann sinkt die Speichertemp nach unten, weil ja auch der Bedarf hoher Temp nicht mehr da ist.
Aber, mein EAC hat ne Macke und heizt auch bei 20° Außentemp den Speicher auf volle 90°.
Das will ich mit der Logo wieder vermeiden.

Warmwasser ist in einem weiteren Speicher und unabhängig der Steuerung der Heizung.
Die dig. Anzeige auf dem Bild habe ich selber zwischen EAC und den Schützen für die Speicher gesetzt (Öffnerkontakt).
So habe ich erstmal die Speichertemp von 90° runtergesetzt.


----------



## GLT (30 März 2008)

BTW - in der Bucht werden grad 2 Stück davon angeboten


----------



## Nachbar (30 März 2008)

So, was haltet ihr davon?
Is noch nicht zu 100% ausgeklügelt..... Feinschliff kommt noch.


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 März 2008)

hallo,
das ist schon mal ansatz, jetzt kommt das aber: tags sind die temperaturen höher, nachts 17°  da läuft die kiste bald immer noch, obwohl da tags kein bedarf ist. und warum machst du das in stufen gleitend ist doch wohl besser


----------



## Nachbar (31 März 2008)

Ja, das mit den Tag/Nacht-Temperaturen.... (wobei das nur eine Beispiel ist)
Da hab ich heute weiter gebastelt und Einschaltverzögerungen mit eingebaut.
Dachte so wenn die Temperaturbereiche über 24 Std. im Bereich bleiben, dann wird erst der Bereich für die Aufladung freigegeben bzw weiter geschaltet.
Wobei das im realen Betrieb eingestellt werden muß.

Hatte das nich mit 24Std. sondern mit jeweils 1 Minute probiert.

Gleitend... kannst du nen Beispiel programmieren?
Evtl mit meinen Einstellungen?


----------



## mexx (26 April 2008)

*Mischersteuerung*

Wenn du so etwas meinst wie eine witterungsgeführte Mischersteuerung (3-Punkt Regelung) dann zieh die angehänge Datei runter. Alles bestens dokumentiert und erklärt. Viel Spaß damit!

Mexx


----------



## Nachbar (26 April 2008)

Naja, Mischersteuerung direkt meinte ich nicht.
Aber die soll auch irgendwann in die Logo.
Meinte eher die Regelung der Speichertemperatur.
Hab da schon was zusammen gebastelt, bin aber nicht zufrieden.
Werd es Mo. mal hier reinstellen, habs leider noch an der Arbeit.
Denke, dann wird man evtl. verstehen, was ich meine.
Ne Elektro-Zentralheizung ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Denke ich werde die 1. Lösung von mir etwas abwandeln, nur mit 2 festen Temperaturen und dann "aus" .
Schwer wird irgendwann die  Einbindung eines wassergeführten Kaminofen.
Wegen der unterschiedlichen Vorlauftemperaturen.

Die Mischersteuerung zieh ich mir mal rein, die ist ja schon etwas umfangreicher....... wow


----------



## mexx (29 April 2008)

Teile mir einmal mit, was die Regelung für die Speichertemperatur alles können soll. 

Einen wassergeführten Kaminofen zu steuern ist im Grunde genommen eine Kleinigkeit zur Mischersteuerung.

Ich würde dir aber vorschlagen, zuerst Gedanken über dein Gesamtprojekt zu machen (Anzahl Temperaturfühler, Anzahl der zu steuernden Ventile, Pumpen, Mischer usw.)!!!
Danach Ausarbeitung eines Konzeptes hinsichtlich Einsatz der LOGOS + benötigter Zusatzmodule. Wie ich aus deinen Andeutungen entnehmen kann, wird eine LOGO wohl kaum ausreichen (auch nicht die neue 0BA6).


----------



## Nachbar (29 April 2008)

Mischersteuerung wollte ich die vorhandene beibehalten.
Später dann, evtl, sie mit in die LOGO integrieren.

Außenfühler halt einen, dann Fühler für die Temperatur im Speicher.
Vorlauf- und Raum-Temp läuft über die Mischersteuerung, bzw wird da  geregelt.
Dann noch einen Fühler im Wärmetauscher des Ofens.

Problem des Ofens ist halt dessen TAS (Temperaturablaufsicherung), diese reagiert bei ca. 93° und kühlt den Wärmetauscher im Ofen.
Da die E-Heizung aber eine max Temp von 90° hat (mit orig. Steuerung) , besteht die Gefahr, daß die TAS reagiert ohne das der Ofen überhaupt so warmes Wasser führt.
Es kommt noch hinzu, daß der Ofen eine Rücklaufanhebung hat, diese bei ca. 55° öffnet und dann erst das warme Wasser in den Heizkreis führt.

Ich will mich noch beim örtlichen Heizungsmonteur erkundigen, in wie weit so eine Kombination möglich ist.

Durch die Logo möchte ich halt auch erreichen, daß die max Temp des Speichers nicht mehr 90° ist, sondern weiter drunter, bissl angepaßt an den Ofen.
So sollte dann auch die Kombi möglich sein.

Falls die Frage kommt:
_Warum hast du 90° im Speicher? Viel zu hoch. _- weil mein Speicher (1400 l) nur 1x in der Nacht geladen wird.
Nehme ich nun über den Tag Wärme ab, dann geht die Speichertemp zu weit runter.
Öl/Gas, etc kann ja ständig nachheizen.

Hab mich wieder für die Temperaturen-Stufen entschieden, weil meines Erachtens eine Regelung bei der _1x in der Nacht aufheizen_ nicht angemessen ist.

Wenn ich es nicht vergessen, dann bringe ich die "Regelung" mal mit.
Evtl kann sie ja jemand verwenden, etc.
Werd dann auch mein Problem damit schildern, was auch ein Grund für die Stufen-Entscheidung ist.


----------



## mexx (30 April 2008)

Dein Problem sehe ich nicht ganz so. Warum lässt du nicht ganz einfach über die LOGO die E-Heizung abschalten wenn der Ofen in Betrieb ist bzw. umgekehrt?

Die Temperaturabnahme im Puffer muß in derselben Höhe erfolgen, wo der *Rücklauf *des Ofen bzw. der E-Heizung angeschlossen ist! Das heißt, dass die Temperatur an der obersten Stelle (Entnahmestelle) um Einiges höher ist (schätze ca. 10 - 15°). Daher wäre es auf jeden Fall überlegenswert den Ofen an der tiefsten Stelle, die E-Heizung etwas höher einzubinden. 
Aber hole dir einfach die notwendigen Infos dazu von einem Heizungstechniker.

Jedenfalls sehe ich keine Probleme dein Vorhaben mit einer LOGO umzusetzen! Nur erstelle zuerst dein Heizungskonzept und entwerfe dann das entsprechende Programm für die LOGO.


----------



## Nachbar (1 Mai 2008)

Leider habe ich an den Speichern nur 2 Anschlüsse.
Die beiden Behälter haben ganz oben und ganz unten 1" Anschlüsse.
Dann haben sie jeweils unten die 3 Phasen Heizpatronen sitzen.

Ich muß mich noch erkundigen, wie der Ofen genau in den Wasserkreis rein muß, weil die Speicher keinen extra Wärmetauscher haben.

Leider habe ich im Netz noch keine so eine Kombination gefundnen, nur mit herkömmlichen Öl oder Gasbrenner, etc.


----------



## Nachbar (5 Mai 2008)

So, habs endlich geschafft.
Das Problem ist bei der Regelung halt wenn die Außentemp zu sehr kalt ist (-20)... dann schaltet die Heizung sofort bei 89° ein und heizt auf 90° und schaltet ab.
Würde bedeuten, daß sie halt als am Heizen ist.

Naja, dies ist einer von mehreren Gründen, daß ich mich für eine Schaltung mit festen Temperaturstufen endschieden habe.


----------



## CFC´ler (6 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

muss voraus schicken kenne mich in logo nicht aus, nur mit codesys, und kann die Beispiele nicht öffnen

Gibt es bei der logo geschichte keinen Linear-Baustein, besser vielleicht noch einen 4-Punkt Linear.

Dann den untersten Wert auf deine zb. 15 Grad AT = 55Grad Speichertemp. und oberste Temp -10 Grad = 90 Grad Speichertemp., dazwischen gleitend.

Ausgang mit Hysterese-Baustein auf deine E-Patronen zur Speicheraufheizung.

mfg.


----------



## Nachbar (23 Juni 2008)

Mal sone Frage: kann ich die Curser-Tasten der Logo irgendwie verwenden, um eine Raumtemperatur einzustellen?

Gedacht hatte ich an die neue Logo 0BA6 mit extra Display, welches ich ins WoZi packen möchte.
Dann würde ich gern damit die Raumtemperatur einstellen, bzw regeln können.
Also, wenn ich auf den Display die Temp 22° einstellen, soll unten der Mischer soweit aufmachen, daß er die angestrebten 22° auch erreicht.


Habe mir mal die "witterungsabhängige Mischersteuerung" angesehen, aber nicht wirklich was verstanden.
Dort ist aber was mit den Curser-Tasten zum Regeln gemacht worden.
Allerdings kapiere ich das nicht.

Im Prinzip muß ich ja die "Schritte" der Taste in ein analoges Signal umwandeln, damit die Logo es mit dem Raumfühler vergleichen kann um dann die Vorlauftemp zu erhöhen oder abzusenken.

Wer kann mir mal weiter helfen?


----------



## Nachbar (26 Juni 2008)

Was haltet ihr von dem Versuch?
Ist im unteren Teil des Logo-Programms, AI4 ist der gemessenen Raumtemperatur.
Über die Cursertasten kann ich die gewünschte Raumtemp einstellen (ist beim "Starten" bei 0, muß man halt höher tasten).

Was ich noch nicht so ganz verstehe, warum meine derzeitige Mischersteuerung Aussen- und Vorlauftemperatur fühlt und in wie weit dies mit dem Mischer zu tun hat?


----------



## mexx (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo Nachbar,

in der von mir zur Verfügung gestellten Mischersteuerung findest du alles was zu für die Verwirklichung deines Projektes benötigst!!!

Nimm dir einfach die Zeit die Schaltung zu verstehen!!! Achte auf die Verweise!!!
Wenn du ein AM2PT100-Modul verwendest ist es sinnvoll 2 Analogverstärker dem AI nachzuschalten (wie in meiner Schaltung dargestellt)!!! Hat den Vorteil einer exakteren Auflösung (0 - 10V ==> 0 - 1000) bei 2 Nachkommastellen im Meldetext!!!

Beispiel: Temperatur 200° bei einem Wertebereich von -50° - +200°
1. Analogverstärker Gain 10!
2. Analogverstärker Gain 2,5 Offset -5000

+ 200° entspricht 1000*10=10000    10000*2,5=25000-5000 = 20000
2 Nachkommastellen von 20000 = 200,00

Also entspricht am Eingang AI der Wert von 4000 genau +50,00°C !!!
(Berechnung findest du im LOGO-Handbuch)


Damit dein Mischer arbeitet brauchst du 2 Meßgrößen. Die Außentemperatur und die Vorlauftemperatur nach dem Mischer!!
z.B. bei einer AT von - 20° beträgt die VT + 75°
      bei einer AT von + 20° beträgt die VT + 20°

Mit der Raumtemperatur wird die VT nach oben/unten korrigiert. +1° Raumtemperatur entspricht +2° VT!!!

Wenn du eine 0BA6 verwenden möchtest mußt du die LOGO nicht ins Wohnzimmer bauen sondern nur das ext. Display. Du kannst über das externe Display alles was du möchtest anzeigen lassen bzw. auch die Raumtemperatur korrigieren (auch im laufenden Betrieb).

Die Variante mit dem PI-Regler kannst du vergessen denn es gibt keine Mischer den du mit 0-10V ansteuern kannst!

Gruß Mexx


----------



## Nachbar (12 Juli 2008)

Dachte immer, daß die Raumtemperatur auch gemessen wird und dann geregelt wird.
Die vorhandene Regelung (Stiebel-Eltron / HRG 4) hat auch einen Fernversteller (mit Uhr für Nachtabsenkung) im WoZi.
Dort kann ich gewünschte Raumtemp über ein Poti einstellen.
Da drin ist aber auch ein kleiner Tempfühler.

Wenn ich allerdings die Raumtemp nicht brauch, dann spare ich mir das 3. PT100-Modul.

Wollte auch nur bei der neuen Logo das Display ins WoZi machen, Rest direkt im Schaltkasten.
Dachte erst an eine Kommastelle und eine Verstellung und 0,5° Schritten, aber 1° reicht mir auch.

Den vorhandenen Stellantrieb wollte ich austauschen, hab einen Belimo Stellantrieb bekommen der mit 0-10V angesteuert wird.
Versorungsspannung ist 24V AC/DC.

Die Schaltung habe ich mir angesehen, simuiliert, Texte gelesen und nicht verstanden.
Dachte, daß ich schon ein wenig mehr verstehe was Logo angeht, aber da...... steig nicht durch.
Diesen Messwertmittelwertspeicher oder so, brauch ich nicht.
Aber das hängt ja alles irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## Nachbar (19 Juli 2008)

Nun bin ich am rätseln, ob ich die Vorlauftemperatur regeln soll oder die Raumtemperatur.
Eigentlich regelt man ja die Raumtemp. über das Thermostat am Heizkörper....
Hier hab ich eine Regelung im WoZi, wo die Temp gemessen wird und ich sie auch noch ändern kann.
Da ich mit dem neuen Ofen im WoZi und mit der Änderung der Steuerung, wollte ich die Regeleinheit komplett entfernen, bzw es soll das Display der neuen Logo dort hin.

Wie löse ich denn so eine Regelung? Die eine Temp geht hoch, dann muß die andere runter gehen...
Kann man das so lösen, daß man es auch ändern kann, falls die Vorlauftemperatur nicht reicht?


----------

